# Headlight Aiming



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

What do you use as a reference to properly aim your headlights on a GTO, doesn't matter what year. Can't seem to get mine set exactly right. Right now on low beams, I can pull up behind another car and the light goes under there bumper. Is there a correct height adjustment:
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.


----------

